# Reply to posts



## lamar

every time I try to reply to a post,  I get a big "Oops! We ran into some problems."
How do I  correct this?


----------



## mike243

Sometimes the servers act up, can you reply to your own post?


----------



## lamar

mike243 said:


> Sometimes the servers act up, can you reply to your own post?


----------



## lamar

Yes I can


----------



## TNJAKE

Log out or refresh the page. It happens to me from time to time as well


----------



## SmokinAl

Same thing here too. Just log out & log back in. If that doesn’t work, reboot your computer.
Al


----------



## lamar

SmokinAl said:


> Same thing here too. Just log out & log back in. If that doesn’t work, reboot your computer.
> Al


----------



## lamar

works when it wants to.      
Thanks for thee suggestions guys.


----------



## Brokenhandle

What are you using? Phone, computer, or what? Basically what the others have said,  turn off, restart,  and possibly clear your history. 

Ryan


----------



## lamar

desktop ........linux 20 cinnamon....waterfox

started having this problem two weeks ago   
it is intermittent


----------



## dr k

Good luck!  Here's my thread I started  last August with no mod/admin response. Nothing will change this. 




__





						"Oops ran into a problem" on mobile keeps popping up more frequently and need to refresh fo view.
					

This and the yellow arrow keys viewing with mobile for go to top or bottom. Lots of screen shifts right so you have to expand to find it. Or thumb flip up to get to going to another page or refresh with a pull down. The side by side up/down arrows come and go. You have to go to top to pull down...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

